# 2009 800 belt came apart at 55hrs?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Neightbors PoPo 800 2-up blew a belt Friday night after only 55 hours on it (and no abuse).

When the cover was removed, the belt was on upside down...?? Is it possible it flipped when the belt came apart (did not break in two).

And appears to wearing much heavier on one edge.

Only upgrade on the machine is 14X27 tires.

Dealer serviced.

Any ideas?


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like maybe the clutch aliagment is incorrect with the edge wearing,did the belt slip at all....before this happened...?Also the 27's could have beaten up the belt....Muddie49


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No slipping, just went bang!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Was he riding fast in low ?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got on the pavement from the trails, cruising slow and heard a noise.

How the belt got on or flipped to upside down is the part that confuses us? is it possible it was put on wrong at the factory?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Does this look correct (deflection?)


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks fine to me....maybe it was just a fluk belt....I'd try and run it and if it happens again take it back to your dealer....Muddie49


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's what we are thinking too.....but might cost $70.00 for the belt, which I doubt they will reimburse!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man my dealer wants $96 for a oem belt thats the main reason i went with the xtx but anyways that looks alot better than ur first vid. good luck


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Check online for better Deals...*

Why not order the belt online...i think i paid 50.00 for the oem on my 500HO...and the old one was'nt bad...it just slipped one day riding over some trees, so i put in the back for a spare...dude check around online you can get some deals. Maybe Donwoods .com or Rockymountain atv...70.00 is stiff for a belt...And their not hard to replace..i did it and it took me 30 mins top....Muddie49


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Does this look correct (deflection?)
> 
> *2009 Polaris 800 belt*


 If thats at a idle it is a bit tight ,but it may stretch that much when you ride it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

MUDDIE49 said:


> Why not order the belt online...i think i paid 50.00 for the oem on my 500HO...and the old one was'nt bad...it just slipped one day riding over some trees, so i put in the back for a spare...dude check around online you can get some deals. Maybe Donwoods .com or Rockymountain atv...70.00 is stiff for a belt...And their not hard to replace..i did it and it took me 30 mins top....Muddie49



For $20.00 I'll support a local business. Plus bike was fixed the next day!

And if it fails again, we can tell the we got the belt from them too and maybe get something back!


----------

